# Motor and Generator for Hybrid Car



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Powerglide said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm working on a project to make a prototype hybrid electric passenger car. In this regard I need a PMSM/BLDC motor with 20 KW power and a PMSG/BLDC generator with 14 KW power. And also suitable controller for them. Power sources are lithium polymer batteries with voltage of 100 V and motor should have regenerative braking feature.
> 
> ...


Why not use a pair of AC20 packages?


----------



## Powerglide (Jun 18, 2011)

major said:


> Why not use a pair of AC20 packages?


Thank you

Pancake style motors regarding their size and shape are best choices for my hybrid drive system and I think IM motors are less efficient than PMSM motors

Where can I find AC20 full motor and controller specifications ?
Can we use an IM motor as generator ? does it need a controller ?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Powerglide said:


> Thank you


Good morning glide,



> Pancake style motors regarding their size and shape are best choices for my hybrid drive system


Too bad.



> and I think IM motors are less efficient than PMSM motors


Maybe by a point or 2. But not always. It depends on the particular machines, loads and duty cycles.



> Where can I find AC20 full motor and controller specifications ?


http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=71

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_ac20.php

And I've seen better spec sheets, somewhere. That is more detail.



> Can we use an IM motor as generator ?


Sure.



> does it need a controller ?


Sure. But so will any motor and generator you choose.

Regards,

major


----------



## Powerglide (Jun 18, 2011)

major said:


> Good morning glide,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning major

I'm in a competition and changing motor type (in conceptual design datasheets I stated that I will use PMSM type) will bring me some negative points ! though fitting two 13in length motors under the hood with combustion engine would be a serious problem. I would prefer not to use IMs unless I have to.

Do you know any company that ships BLDC or PMSM motors ?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

powerglide said:


> good morning major
> 
> i'm in a competition and changing motor type (in conceptual design datasheets i stated that i will use pmsm type) will bring me some negative points ! Though fitting two 13in length motors under the hood with combustion engine would be a serious problem. I would prefer not to use ims unless i have to.
> 
> Do you know any company that ships bldc or pmsm motors ?


uqm...........


----------



## Powerglide (Jun 18, 2011)

major said:


> uqm...........


Unfortunately they have minimum voltage limit of 240V


----------



## Powerglide (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anybody have experience with M2-AC25 induction motors ?


----------

